# Gold powder



## draftinu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey all, Just wanted to post this batch of brunette gold powder from jewelry. All 14k, started out approx. 59 grams, (you can see the final weight) after 1st process this is it. Still needs to be refined a 2nd time yet!  have updated new weight


----------



## Noxx (Mar 30, 2008)

NICE  

What process did you use for your karat gold ?


----------



## draftinu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Noxx, That would be AR in the coffee pot method. Thanks for moving that post earlier! Tim


----------



## peter i (Mar 31, 2008)

draftinu said:


> gold powder from jewelry. *All 14k, started out approx. 59 grams,* (you can see the final weight) after 1st process this is it. Still needs to be refined a 2nd time yet!



Nice powder, bad yield (just 2/3 of the theoretical)!

59 grams of 14 K should give you a little more than 34 grams of pure gold.

There much be a lot of metals in some of your solutions.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, something went wrong with your precipitation (if you really dissolved 59 grams of 14k gold). Test for stannous chloride.


----------



## draftinu (Mar 31, 2008)

Very good guys! I had a batch go bad, still working with it. Check out the photo, what you think? This where the remain are! I had more dropping when I posted picture, after today I have 27.5 and the bad batch to deal with yet. And I believe there is colloidal gold in the first two spent treatments just waiting to see. Stannous test showed very little. Thanks guys!!!! Tim


----------

